

Show HN: Startup resources - bevenky
http://startupstash.com/

======
xytop
Awesome, guys! Would be good to have comments at bottom of service description
so that people could add something there, maybe you consider to add Disquss?

------
arkistouk
Great list. This is something I will be using for my startup(s). Keep it up.

[edited for dodgy grammar and not being a very useful comment!]

------
doomspork
This is a really helpful resource, thanks for putting this together.

